# Pregnancy and the bunny



## krb4paws (Jan 11, 2010)

So I didn't think that my health was threatened with me being pregnant and being with Mason but I think I am wrong and I need help if anyone knows. First I read something about not changing cat litter because of the bacteria in the urine and so forth so is it safe for me to clean Mason's cage even though he is a bunny? The other problem I have is about three weeks ago Mason freaked out and tried to get out of my hands and scratched me on both outer wrists well I have developed a rash where the scratches are and like I said it was three weeks ago and they haven't healed! Now they are red bumps in a rash form that itch really bad and I think the cold weather isnt helping either...has anybody had this happened before? Have I gotten a bacteria infection from him??


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 11, 2010)

Many women have been pregnant and had rabbits with no issues. While I've not been pregnant, I don't think you can get bacterial infections from a rabbit's litter box. I'd just wear rubber gloves and/or wash your hands right after if you are super worried about it.

Whenever handling your bunny from now on, you can always wear a hoodie or a long sleeved shirt so you don't get scratched.


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 11, 2010)

I think the chances of you getting an infection from him is very very slight. However, do you have any one who could clean his litter box at least? I would ask someone else to do that part, just to be absolutely safe, but otherwise I don't think you would have a problem just hanging out with him or even cleaning the rest of the cage.


----------



## krb4paws (Jan 11, 2010)

My rash is exactly where the scratches are and only there so i really think it is caused by him...


----------



## elrohwen (Jan 11, 2010)

Has he ever scratched you before? This could be a result of allergies - I've had a similar reaction to dog scratches. I've never heard of a bunny scratch causing an infection (the way a cat scratch can).

If you weren't pregnant, I would say not to worry about it. However, since you are pregnant, I would see a doctor, just to be safe. Always better safe than sorry.

eta: I just saw that you've had the rash for 3 weeks. I would definitely get to a doctor! Don't want to let any weird stuff like that go if you're preggo.


----------



## krb4paws (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep he has scratched me before and they just went away but these stayed and then have been a rash since friday. I have an appointment with my OB wednesday so I am going to ask them then. I thought it was weird to get a rash from him too but your body changes when you get prego so that's why I am consider it...


----------



## naturestee (Jan 11, 2010)

I've looked this up as I am currently pregnant too. By the way, congrats!

Your immune system is down slightly because of the baby. Maybe with you it made you more prone to a wound infection? That's likely what the rash is. I always wash my cuts and put Neosporin on them anyway since my skin is so slow to heal. I haven't noticed any more problems since being pregnant but each person is different. You should definitely have that rash looked at and treated.

The reason you shouldn't change cat litter is because of a very specific disease called toxoplasmosis. Some cats carry a bacteria that causes this. It can also come from raw/undercooked meat, which is where the cats get it from in the first place. This is not a concern in rabbits. Here's more info:
http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/resources/tips/toxoplasmosis.html

Rabbits shouldn't cause any more health problems to pregnant women than to other people. My biggest problem right now is that sitting on the floor to pet them is very uncomfortable because I'm at 8 months, so all but my lap bunny are getting a little deprived.


----------



## Bentley (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh wel for the rash when I first got Bentley, a year ago or so, she would tend to scratch me (unfimilarity) and I'm allergic to everything .. there isn't anything that I'm not allergic to ... haha lucky me, but at first when she scratched me I would devolp hives and I bit of a rash, same thing happened when I touch her hay -im allergic to hay- but now that I've had her for a year, I think my body has become immune to it. Like now when I touch hay I might sneeze once, and when Bentley scratches me, it puffs up a little and goes away. however your condition sounds a bit more serious, I'd just thought I'd share my story with you ^^ good luck


----------

